# Painting random things for fun!



## DarthDoubleMart (May 11, 2008)

Recently I've gotten back in to painting things after probably about 5 years of not painting anything. Generally I've been trying to paint one thing a week. It's been a lot of fun!

Here is the first thing I did, to see if I still remembered how to paint.


----------



## DarthDoubleMart (May 11, 2008)

Then I made this as a Valentine's Day gift. Had a lot of fun with it haha.


----------



## DarthDoubleMart (May 11, 2008)

Painted my first Ogre. Not super duper happy with it, but I learned/remembered a lot of things while doing it.


----------



## DarthDoubleMart (May 11, 2008)

Savage Orc that I had laying around.


----------



## DarthDoubleMart (May 11, 2008)

First time painting a Daemonette.


----------



## DarthDoubleMart (May 11, 2008)

The most Fab Commissar in the Imperium.


----------



## DarthDoubleMart (May 11, 2008)

Cold One rider. The heart was my first real attempt at any kind of freehand thing. Came out pretty ok haha.


----------



## DarthDoubleMart (May 11, 2008)

Rat Ogre!


----------



## Corporal Chaos (Nov 27, 2007)

The commissar is indeed fabulous! And the Rat Ogre too.... all of them are very good.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthDoubleMart (May 11, 2008)

Thanks! I think those two are my favorites. I'm going to be starting to paint a Fiend of Slaanesh this weekend. Thinking I might try making it blue. Haven't really done blue skin before, so hopefully it all goes to plan.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Great use of colours, your pinks greens and purples look great, have a rep cookie


----------



## DarthDoubleMart (May 11, 2008)

Started working on the Fiend of Slaanesh. Just did the base coat and some washes.


----------



## DarthDoubleMart (May 11, 2008)

Finished the fiend! Was pretty tough, but I'm mostly happy with the way the blue turned out.


----------



## DarthDoubleMart (May 11, 2008)

Painted this lil goblin dude with his pet squig


----------



## DarthDoubleMart (May 11, 2008)

Slaanesh mage Elf dude.


----------



## DarthDoubleMart (May 11, 2008)

Painted this Khorne Berserker to see if I could paint red things with just the two colors of red that I have.


----------



## DarthDoubleMart (May 11, 2008)

Wanted to try painting darker skin, so I painted this Chaos cultist dude.


----------



## DarthDoubleMart (May 11, 2008)

Painted this cool gobbo with a pot o' shrooms.


----------



## DarthDoubleMart (May 11, 2008)

and this plague bearer with a very fashionable nail though his boob.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

The dark flesh looks really good, what colours did you use?


----------



## DarthDoubleMart (May 11, 2008)

Old Man78 said:


> The dark flesh looks really good, what colours did you use?


Thanks! I just kinda winged it, so I don't remember the exact process. But it was mournfang brown, bugman's glow, agrax earthshade, and reikland fleshshade. Base of of mourfang, washed that with the earthshade I believe. Then bugman's highlights, washed with reikland. Them extreme highlight of bugman's, mostly on the face.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks mate!


----------



## DarthDoubleMart (May 11, 2008)

Skaven warlord. First time painting fire, came out ok I think!


----------



## DarthDoubleMart (May 11, 2008)

Finished Straken! Dunno why he uses sword with his robo arm, but hey.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Important fire tip: It's actually brightest where the stuff that's on fire is, and gets less bright toward the outer edges.

As for Straken... Just punching the enemies of Mankind would see too many things gum up his finger joints, I reckon, plus it keeps the acid blood splatter a nice swordlength away


----------



## DarthDoubleMart (May 11, 2008)

Shandathe said:


> Important fire tip: It's actually brightest where the stuff that's on fire is, and gets less bright toward the outer edges.
> 
> As for Straken... Just punching the enemies of Mankind would see too many things gum up his finger joints, I reckon, plus it keeps the acid blood splatter a nice swordlength away


haha, yeah I actually got that same fire advice elsewhere too! Did a bit of a facepalm after that lol. Oh well, I'll just explain it away as "because magic". That's a good point about punching things though. The Techpriests would be all over him about properly caring for such sacred technology.


----------



## DarthDoubleMart (May 11, 2008)

I love painting goblins!


----------



## DarthDoubleMart (May 11, 2008)

Tried out this color scheme, I really like it!


----------



## DarthDoubleMart (May 11, 2008)

Here's an officer dude!


























And a group shot!


----------



## DarthDoubleMart (May 11, 2008)

Painted a Dragon Prince dude! Kinda took forever, but it was a lot of fun!


----------

